# R34 body kits



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

Does anyone know where i can get a R34 style body kit for a 1995 nissan 240sx? my Friend has one but it doesn't fit on the 95. i'm working on a project car and i want the R34 style body kit. So if anyone knows where to get one for the 1995 year it would be appreciated.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what are you talking about?? 

i suggest you edit before getting flamed


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm talking about a body kit for a 1995 Nissan 240sx. I like the look of the Nissan Skyline and was wondering where i could find one for a 1995 240sx. Sorry i didn't know it was unclear and have no idea what u mean by flamed.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

bullet, you suck, you dumb loser. r34 bodyKIT on a s14, no SHIT IT wont FIT. think. :dumbass: gonna hafta customize one. :dumbass: BITCH

flamed - the insults in this post that are directed to you.

actually i got a good idea. take some super glue, buy an r34 kit and glue it on. or use duct tape.


----------



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

dude if you would read what the guy wrote its a body kit that makes an s-14 look lie a skyline.. he was wondering where he could get one... dont flame someone.. help or send thme to search.. shyt!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Your friend has one? I assume its for the series 2 s14?
Where did he get it? Absolute worst case is you can modify the series 2 kit to fit your car. Any good bodykit shop could do it.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

devilshit-
i dont wanna read yo crap so keep it to yourself. joel stole the words from me. that thief. :fluffy:


----------



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

devilshit.. oh thats orignal.. man i was just trying to get you to help the guy out.. not just flame the shit outa him.. then you start on me.. from what it seems like your just another post whore with no knowledge whatsoever and no drive to help anyone out.. which the last time i checked was why this board is here ..so how bout you keep your crap to yourself...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Devilstar said:


> devilshit.. oh thats orignal.. man i was just trying to get you to help the guy out.. not just flame the shit outa him.. then you start on me.. from what it seems like your just another post whore with no knowledge whatsoever and no drive to help anyone out.. which the last time i checked was why this board is here ..so how bout you keep your crap to yourself...


ty, it is original. :dumbass:


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> Your friend has one? I assume its for the series 2 s14?
> Where did he get it? Absolute worst case is you can modify the series 2 kit to fit your car. Any good bodykit shop could do it.


he has one but i think it was for the 1997-98 and the place he bought it from said it would fit the 95 but it wouldn't. and why am i a dumbass for asking a question? i'm realativly new to cars and just learning. i'm sorry i don't know everything there is to know, obviously you don't either. In my opinion anyone who says that every honda exept the nsx sucks, is a dumbass too. so if your not gonna help anyone, then keep you damn mouth shut. 
sorry closed minds piss me off.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, my mouth is shut, my fingers type. i forgot to add the other rwd car, the s2k. loser. :loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Bullet23 said:


> i'm sorry i don't know everything there is to know, obviously you don't either.


who was that too?? was that to me or lionel or joel????

since you are learning..
- skyline style body kits are GAY. you have a 240, not a skyline.. keep it a 240

i don't know why it wouldn't fit to a zenki?? unless the kit you guys have requires the s14 kouki headlights or some other s14a part, it should fit.. if it doesn't fit, nothing some fabricationes won't fix


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

damn people need to grow up on this board these days. everyone jumps into flaming without even reading the question. his question made perfect sense to me. he wants an R34 style body kit that is fit for his S14 Zenki. the reason that his friends kit wont fit his car is because the headlights are completely different, which you should all know. i'm sure they have an R34 kit for your car, you just have to search. check www.importfan.com and just go to stuff that fits your car.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Jordan *defender of newbs*


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

If the man wants to make his car look like a skyline, let him. Any halfway decent body shop that does body kits should be able to do it. Oh yeah, and calling an Acura NSX a Honda is like calling a Mazda B4000 a Ford Ranger... :dumbass:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

in japan it is called the honda nsx. acura is an american company. they dont exist in japan. geez, havent you ever played Grand turismo or else you would have known that


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> in japan it is called the honda nsx. acura is an american company. they dont exist in japan. geez, havent you ever played Grand turismo or else you would have known that


Sorry, I am not big on video games. lol I know Honda is Acura's parent company. But I didn't know Honda put their name on that piece of crap. I spent three months in Japan and didn't see a single one on the road. I assume there is a reason for that, but I don't know much about them other than that I can get a much better car for that kind of money.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you think nsx is a poc?? *slap*


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Bullet23 said:


> he has one but i think it was for the 1997-98 and the place he bought it from said it would fit the 95 but it wouldn't.


No it wont fit around the fenders - but...

See if they can source one for the earlier model s14
If they cant try a different body shop
If you cant get one anywhere and you still really want it any good body shop can modify the 97-98 one to fit on the 95. Ive seen kits from supras fit on s13's and s13 kits fit on NX's and all kinds of wiered stuff. If they say they cant do it then find a place that can.
Otherwise pick another kit or ship it in yourself from japan.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

piece of crap, eh? thats just silly... obviously you dont watch enough races to know any better


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

No thanks, I can think of a 100 other cars I would rather have. To me the NSX looks like an MR2 thats been stretched out. You can keep it. For the $90k it'll cost me to get a new NSX I can get an R34 thats been built for 900+ horsepower. If the NSX is your dream car well then more power to ya son. I think it looks like a stepped on beer can...deal with it!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

howling_S13 said:


> No thanks, I can think of a 100 other cars I would rather have. To me the NSX looks like an MR2 thats been stretched out. You can keep it. For the $90k it'll cost me to get a new NSX I can get an R34 thats been built for 900+ horsepower. If the NSX is your dream car well then more power to ya son. I think it looks like a stepped on beer can...deal with it!


silence noob!!!!!

let's just get back to the topic.. don't wanna do another "nsx..supercar??" thread from like an year ago.

impo, i think r34 style kit would look like arse on a s14.. do you have any pix btw??


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> silence noob!!!!!
> 
> let's just get back to the topic.. don't wanna do another "nsx..supercar??" thread from like an year ago.
> 
> impo, i think r34 style kit would look like arse on a s14.. do you have any pix btw??


You can shove that noob crap where the sun don't shine. On this forum I might be new. But I have owned my 240sx since 1996. Where were you? 1st grade? Have you even driven a car yet? Come talk to me when you get some actual wrench turning experience and not regurgetated knowledge you got off of here. As far as this thread goes, you aren't helping any either so don't get all high and mighty with me. 93blackser is the only one that has posted anything useful on this thread. He didn't ask what your opinion was on getting an R34 bodykit for his car. He asked if anyone could point him in the right direction because that is what he wants to do.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i like how your talkin about useful information, when you yourself go on ramblin about nsx honda/acura bullshit, tell me what the hell you said that was so productive.... the guy wants to see wat the kit look like.. fuckin hypocrite
i admit i kept the nsx bs goin too, but only cause of a stupid previous statement you had made


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Sweet, it's dead horse beating time. Check my last post again idiot. Tell me where it says Honda, Acura, or NSX. I didn't realize their are so many closet Honda lovers on here. 

Bullet23 I found a site that has the S15 front end conversion if that helps. I'm not positive, but I think you have to have the S15 headlights to do the R34 conversion. Maybe someone can verify that. Bodykits aren't my thing, but try here.

http://www.jspec.com/s15conversion.html


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

"you have to have the s15 headlights to do the r34 conversion" 

and you're sitting here trying to justify jsp3c's so-called "Stupidity" with you're "i've been wrench turning blah blah blah since 1996 remark. any dumbass whos been researching nissans for more than 3 months can figure the difference between r34/s15. christ dude, don't fill this thread with your ignorant bullshit.

my advice, you'll need custom fenders, as i don't believe the front ends are the same widths. you'll obviously need the r34 headlights/maybe (probably) custom fitted hood/r34 bumper/r34 bumper lights/r34 grill of some sort/and some really custom fabbed core support work. your best bet imo is the r33 look-alike bumper then convert to kouki style lights, looks pretty agressive imo.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

dont forget this:


howling_S13 said:


> ...and calling an Acura NSX a Honda :dumbass:


he dont know shit at all. and he also called somebody a dumbass. haha. 


:dumbass:


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> dont forget this:
> 
> he dont know shit at all. and he also called somebody a dumbass. haha.
> 
> ...


Nice miss quote :dumbass: Try reading the whole thing. "calling an Acura NSX a Honda is like calling a Mazda B4000 a Ford Ranger." Guess what, a Mazda B4000 is a Ford Ranger. Thanks for playing the flame game. Better luck next time. How did you do on your I.Q. test? Maybe next time you see something like this you will be better prepared.

Mazda B4000 is to Ford Ranger as Acura NSX is to....

a. Ford Aerostar
b. Ferrari Modena
c. Honda NSX
d. all of the above


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Johny5 said:


> "you have to have the s15 headlights to do the r34 conversion"
> 
> and you're sitting here trying to justify jsp3c's so-called "Stupidity" with you're "i've been wrench turning blah blah blah since 1996 remark. any dumbass whos been researching nissans for more than 3 months can figure the difference between r34/s15. christ dude, don't fill this thread with your ignorant bullshit.
> 
> my advice, you'll need custom fenders, as i don't believe the front ends are the same widths. you'll obviously need the r34 headlights/maybe (probably) custom fitted hood/r34 bumper/r34 bumper lights/r34 grill of some sort/and some really custom fabbed core support work. your best bet imo is the r33 look-alike bumper then convert to kouki style lights, looks pretty agressive imo.


Did you even click the link I provided? Or are you a flame first think later type? They sell the stuff required to do the S15 conversion so chances are they can steer him in the right direction. Your list of the obvious doesn't get him any closer to finding a dealer that might be able to supply him with what he is looking for. Researching Nissans for more than 3 months? What for? Are you bored? Any reason in particular? Maybe you should get a hobby. Or a girlfriend.


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

dear god thats funny, being a zilvia.net member for quite some time now i think i'm well fucking familiar with www.jspec.com and all its glory. yes, i did click the link, yes, i'm aware thats the sale of an s15 conversion. but do you honestly think the r34 is an oem piece bolt-on? i mean, cmon capt. dumbfuck. i think you're jumping the gun as much as you say that i am. and that 3 months comment was a reference, for the little amount of time it would take anyone with normal brain capacity to figure out the difference, but for someone like you, give it 3 months minimum.


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

That's great captain obvious, why didn't you just give him that info in the first place? Could have saved us some time in useless back and forth flamage. I stated before that I don't know jack about bodykits. Simply because i don't care. It doesn't interest me. It took me all of 2 minutes to find that link. Thought I might help the guy out since no one else was providing any useful info. If this was something you had knowledge on, you should have simply stepped in sooner and provided because that's what this site is really about.


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

please, you threw in your useless info to try and make your posts seem useful. i couldn't stand the fact that you were gonna try and mislead this guy and tell him that two totally different headlight configurations might fit so i commented. its not my thing either but i'm not gonna tell some guy two totally different pieces might fit together and try to pass it off as "help."


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Johny5 said:


> please, you threw in your useless info to try and make your posts seem useful. i couldn't stand the fact that you were gonna try and mislead this guy and tell him that two totally different headlight configurations might fit so i commented. its not my thing either but i'm not gonna tell some guy two totally different pieces might fit together and try to pass it off as "help."


exactly why i love this forum. :hal: :hal: :hal: 

howling bitch = :dumbass: 

and bout my 'misquotes' i deleted too much and didnt feel like gettin it all back, so i used "..." (three periods) forgot to add the other three afterwards, all they hafta do is go back to page 2 and read that shit, :dumbass:


and 'contributor' under your name, dayum!!! how? you contribute stupidity.


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Knowledge is power, but admitting you don't know everything is the first step to wisdom. I said in my post that bodykits aren't my thing...and maybe someone can verify. Go ahead and check it. That is called a disclaimer. It means I am taking a stab in the dark but maybe this will help. Then you step in flaming....You need R34 this and R34 that. No sh*t? Figured that out all by yourself? I'm impressed. The man wants to do an R34 conversion. Then you offer up jspec.com. I already gave him that link. Why don't you try to be original? Say something useful. Impress me.


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> exactly why i love this forum. :hal: :hal: :hal:
> 
> howling bitch = :dumbass:
> 
> ...


Stupidity is all I have seen from you in any of your posts hondalover. Don't change. Please. You might shock me.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

:asleep:


howling_S13 said:


> Stupidity is all I have seen from you in any of your posts hondalover. Don't change. Please. You might shock me.


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

howling_S13 said:


> Then you offer up jspec.com. I already gave him that link. Why don't you try to be original? Say something useful. Impress me.


as much as it may seem different, i am a busy man. therefore i'm not gonna carry on arguments with children here at nissanforums.com beautiful silvia forum. instead, i'm only gonna say that i never offered jspec, you did. i claimed that i'm well aware of jspec. even if what you say is true, about the "stab in the dark...blah blah blah bling bling bling blah...disclaimer" then why post it? again, the guy doesn't want a stab in the dark when he buys $3k worth of body parts. make sure of the shit you post and stand behind it, otherwise just don't fucking post. see kids, its that simple :fluffy:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, howling s13 owned.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

thanks to howling :dumbass:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

howling_S13 said:


> The man wants to do an R34 conversion.


No he doesnt. He wants an R34 replica front bar to fit an S14 series 1.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i thought i was the only one, joel. i just decided to add fuel and see where it went. i bet howling :dumbass: is like "ohhh you want that" :dumbass: and he comes out with a s15


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

howling_S13 said:


> You can shove that noob crap where the sun don't shine. On this forum I might be new. But I have owned my 240sx since 1996. Where were you? 1st grade? Have you even driven a car yet? Come talk to me when you get some actual wrench turning experience and not regurgetated knowledge you got off of here.


in 1996, i was in 2nd grade 
yes i have driven a car








come talk to me when you're mature enough to stop arguing with kids that are ~10 years younger than you :loser: you must feel like such a badass!!!! 









you already know the answer your question so stop posting. it'll do many of us a favor.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> in 1996, i was in 2nd grade
> yes i have driven a car
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIIIIIIT, i guess me and others arent the only one owning this Howling loser. vspec joins the list. :thumbup:


----------



## ultrajuan (Mar 13, 2004)

I think this is the kit he is looking for. There is a guy around here that has it and it looks clean except for the fact that it has a stock motor...

http://www.importculture.com/photoview.asp?events=stn062803&photo=cars004.jpg


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the pic in your link is an actual r33 front swapped onto a s14 chassis.. ultrajuan, i think he's looking for a r34 style front instead of the r33 style


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

and that's the same pic i saw awhile ago somewhere, it doesnt have intercooler, no rb26 either.


----------

